# self mutilation - sweet cat



## suki (Feb 14, 2008)

We have had our family cat for 6 years and she has been lovely. 3 weeks ago, seemingly for no reason she started to attack and seriously self mutilate by biting, clawing and really damaging her tail. Many , many visits to the vets have ensured full physical check ups and no apparent issues. Vet thinks stress related. We are using feliway plug in for calmness, she is on chlomicalm daily and unfortunately yesterday she had to have tail amputated as she had continued to try and attack through bandages and was making a real mess.

My fear now is that she will start something else, in place of the tail. It is impossible to put a reason to this starting, we have no other pets, have not moved house and she is happy as a house cat only occasionally in summer wandering into the garden. I therefore no she has not encountered an accident, fight or traumatic situation.


I am looking for hope that we can get back to normal and am looking anybody that might have experienced anything simialr and can share ideas.

Thanks


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

poor cat hope she does stop it now she got no tail
i know dog chase the tail and some cats play with theres but not hurting it like that.

hope everything goes well


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Only thing I an think of is that a new cat has moved into your area, and is coming into your garden and stressing her.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Suki-Maybe it's neurological, not sure what to say really,maybe her tail was causing her pain that can't be seen and sadly it may stop now or as suggested already maybe it's the stress of the move. Poor thing, i do hope you both find a resolution as it must be very distressing and frustrating for you both


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This Lady is a Homeopath and will be happy to help
Your better phoning her, she will advise you on the remedy best for your cat and advise were to get it from  I do recommend this course of treatment it works

Lynne Wheatman
Telephone 01772 - 627585

Mobile 07779 - 282036

Email - [email protected]


----------



## suki (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for the kind messages and information. We will persevere and hope things improve.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Is there any reason for your cat to be so stressed? Other pets? Other cats (bullying?)? Noise? Visitors? May be it needs a quiet separate room for a while, from the rest of the family?


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cat, its distressing to see them so upset 

Hopefully now her tail has been amputated, she won't continue to scratch/chew at herself. Continue with the Feliway as this is likely to help maintain some degree of calm, less stressed behaviour. I know of someone whose cat had a self mutilation problem and she as a last resort, contacted Dorwest Herbs for help. She bought some herbal tablets to go with her prescribed medication and felt they worked really well. At some point, its worth trying all options.

Good Luck.


----------



## suki (Feb 14, 2008)

We cant seem to understand the stress, we have no other animals and there is only me and my husband. We had some work done to the house but that was 3 months ago and she has seemed fine since. 

Since the operation she has been fine but then she is on Chlomicalm daily and with the Feliway she seems quite at ease. Problem is the drugs are making her sleep all the time and she cant seem to be bothered to eat. She goes to her bowl, smells it and walks away again. She has never been a fussy eater so it's all so very unusual??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

How long has she been on Chlomicalm? As sometimes it takes a little while for her body to adjust and if she is drinking thats something, sounds like it's the stress of moving etc,thanks for the update and do let us know how she gets on-bless,at least your doing right by this lady-hopefully she'll bounce back with a vengance in no time


----------



## dillydinah (Feb 13, 2008)

hi, My little cat does the same thing. She is always chewing her tail tip, but she purrs while she does it. She also puddings (if thats the word). We have taken to spraying the tail tip with bitter apple spray which seems to have helped. Good luck.


----------



## suki (Feb 14, 2008)

Update

Thanks for the kind responses and suggestions. She is doing ok - on half dose Chlomicalm now and at the moment no problems. Very little appetite still but not losing weight so we will keep going.

Looks so strange without a tail and such a pretty cat - i would love to get her a friend to keep her company but fear this would send her off again. She has been only pet for 6 years.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I was about to suggest a companion for her, I have heard of cats biting their coats out through stress and a companion has solved the problem. Get plenty of toys, attractions, scratching posts, etc. and also look into seeing whether any breeder (moggie or otherwise) would let you have a kitten on a trial period, say a week, to see how things develop. Deffo worth a try. C.x.


----------

